# Wahoo boats



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

Curious to know if anyone in the boating forum owns the older style Wahoo boats made in the mid 80's to early 90's? They resemble a Boston Whaler in design with the early trihull. They looked well layed out and seem to be designed well.
They are of course out of business and there is precious little info on them. Any thoughts from Wahoo owners or past owners?
Thanks.


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

yea, the guy that used to dock beside me had one and it was a tough boat. Once during a ice strom the scuppers filled with snow. The boat sunk up to and over the cowl of the engine. He was going to hire a tow and I told him to get some of the water out and give it a try. He did, if fired up, and he used it for the next summer. It was about 18 foot and as you said, was a good looking boat. I have a Boston Whaler and it is very similar. I liked his boat for the size.


----------

